# Unable to install py27-pip



## mariourk (Jul 21, 2015)

When I try to install devel/py-pip, I'm getting this error


```
===>  Installing for py27-pip-7.0.3
===>   py27-pip-7.0.3 depends on package: py27-setuptools27>0 - found
===>   py27-pip-7.0.3 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/python2.7 - found
===>  Checking if py27-pip already installed
===>   Registering installation for py27-pip-7.0.3
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/py-pip/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/py27-pip/_static/default.css: No such file or directory
pkg-static: Unable to access file /usr/ports/devel/py-pip/work/stage/usr/local/share/doc/py27-pip/_static/sidebar.js: No such file or directory
*** Error code 74

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-pip
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-pip
```

I have no idea why those files are missing, or how to fix this issue. Can someone explain what is going on and how to fix this?

Thanks in advance


----------



## talsamon (Jul 21, 2015)

Same error, seems a bug.
But works if you set the option DOCS off.
You should make a PR.


----------



## protocelt (Jul 21, 2015)

There is a PR 201670 for this issue.


----------



## mariourk (Jul 21, 2015)

I tried to turn off the docs option. But no luck 

Update: I forgot to run `make clean`. Oops...


----------



## talsamon (Jul 21, 2015)

Have you run `make clean` before the next try?

If this not help, as temporary solution, you could try to remove the lines:

```
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/_static/default.css
%%PORTDOCS%%%%DOCSDIR%%/_static/sidebar.js
```

from pkg-plist.


----------

